# Solved: palm pilot prolbems



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

I know this might be a funny question for this sight but I cant seem to figure out my problem. I have a palm pilot and recently I have joined my computer to a domain at work... now I can seem to sync anymore. Everytime I try it says "The selected port, COM 1, is not available at this time. Hot sync manager will open the port when it becomes available". I would like to disable what ever is using that com port but I dont know how. How do I find out what is using that com port. Can anyone help me.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You might try the *DOS/PDA/Other* forum.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I moved you to suggested forum.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Is it really connected to a com port or is it USB? 

Before joining to the domain were you using your personal e-mail account and now changed to using your business e-mail?


----------



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

It is connected to a USB. Aren't USB's associatied with COM ports or is it only serial ports. If so why would it say COM 1 isnt availabel when I try to connect?

thanx


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

In the older versions of HotSync usb is not there as an option so it would use com but connect via the usb. Have you added anything additional such as a modem which may be using the com port? Have you changed your version of Office?

What PDA are you using and what version of HotSync?


----------



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

Yes we have updated all our computers to office 2003. My PDA is a kyccera phone and my HotSync version is 4.1.0


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

drafter. when you right click on your hotsync manager icon on the bottom right hand corner of your PC which options are checked? If you see serial and or network checked uncheck them and if USB isn't checked make sure to check that as well. Then try and sync again.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Also since the computer is on the domain does the user still have admin rights? If they don't they at LEAST have to have power user rights for their hotsync manager to work.


----------



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

I finally re-installed the program and it worked. I now have a USB option. Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

:up: You're welcome!!


----------

